# Who do you believe America? Wikileaks or U.S. Intell Officials



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta say that I was not surprised that it was a 70-30 split in favor of believing Wikileaks. I do like that many Americans are not buying the steaming piles of poo any longer.

John Harwood Asks "Who Do You Believe America?" - Gets Surprising Answer | Zero Hedge


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

WikiLeaks. They have no vested interest in skewing info either way. Our intel departments are so political that nothing accurate comes out of them.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well if 70/30 of zero hedge think believe wiki over the Gov then I'd bet 75/25 of John Q. Public believe the line the media sales them. I guess no one cares podesta used the word password as his password.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Well if 70/30 of zero hedge think believe wiki over the Gov then I'd bet 75/25 of John Q. Public believe the line the media sales them. I guess no one cares podesta used the word password as his password.


That is 70/30 of folks prompted on Twitter by a well know Clinton and Obama sycophant. Harwood was obviously expecting a different outcome.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Surprised, not! I mean my Government told me I could keep my doctor if I liked them. They also said that Obamacare was gonna lower cost by creating more competition from insurance companys and initially that was true but now thats false in more states than not. It was gonna save me 2500 a year....its cost me about 3 times that a year more for less services rendered. The current administration claimed it would be the most transparent administration in the history of the US...and they have been anything but that throughout every facit of government. The Government is 0 for 4...would you believe them over wikileaks?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't forget that James Clapper, who is now telling us Russia did it, is the very same James Clapper who got caught lying UNDER OATH before a Congressional committee that the US intelligence agencies do not spy on American citizens.
If that bozo told me the sun was shining, I would have to walk outside to see with my own eyes.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

almost all the FED agencies have been infiltrated and corrupted by Obammy & Company - he's been squeezing balls for the last 8 years - wouldn't trust a 2 + 2 = 4 conclusion


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Something I wrote on another forum...

Plus...James Clapper flat-out lied to Congress and the American people when he said, under oath and on camera that...the NSA doesn't eavesdrop on the American people.

So why am I supposed to believe what he says now?

Anyway...

_I hate not trusting what our government is telling me as truth; I really do.

But i am left with no other choice, given their track record of late.

I am not sold that the Russians had much to do with the DNC and Podesta information coming out.

Trump is fighting this tooth and nail also. Sean Hannity and many, many others are fighting this idea. Careers are somewhat on the line by taking a stance that it wasn't the Russians.

Here's a conspiracy theory for you.

What if the person(s) who really did supply the information has made a deal, maybe through Assange, that after Trump becomes President...if given immunity, Trump can spill the beans. Hell, maybe even Assange gets a get out of jail card also.

Trump is taking a real chance by going against the grain on all this. It's not like him to not have a winning plan by doing so.

So....maybe...just maybe....the intel community and McCain end up with egg on their faces._


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's not forget phishing and hacking are two different things and it was already established during the election to be phishing. Russia's more sophisticated than that.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You realise government inelegant's is an oxymoron!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The emails that were release were real. We can argue all day long about weather it was right or wrong. The question that needs to be addressed is who was not doing their job and securing the systems.
Hillary
Obama
FBI
CIA
DHS
NSA
NASA
EPA
feel free to add more.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The emails that were release were real. We can argue all day long about weather it was right or wrong. The question that needs to be addressed is who was not doing their job and securing the systems.
> FBI
> CIA
> DHS
> ...


Where are we if we can't trust any of these agencies? I'm not trying to be a smart ass.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Where are we if we can't trust any of these agencies? I'm not trying to be a smart ass.


You're absolutely correct and the answer is we are ****ed. Our government is corrupt plain and simple. No party lines, no sides just corrupt. The blame so far falls mainly on Obama and a few before him. But for Obama to be running around yelling "it's the Russians fault" only goes to prove his incompetence for the last 8 years. Instead of worrying about lighting the WH in rainbow colors and nominating the first (insert dark skin color here) person as Director of Anti-Bullying maybe he should've focused on the security of ALL Americans. Don't get me wrong, Bush carries some of the blame as well.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Where are we if we can't trust any of these agencies? I'm not trying to be a smart ass.


Prisoners of our own demise.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Governments have lied since their creation by man. Wikileaks hasn't been around long enough to have that bad of a reputation. Words to dread hearing: "Hi! I'm for the government and I am here to help."


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Beware of giving too much credit or power to Wikileaks. 
They can easily gain trust and run with it in any direction they please!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mish said:


> Where are we if we can't trust any of these agencies? I'm not trying to be a smart ass.


Was it the failure of a government agency the DNC wrote incriminating email and couldn't use another password besides the word password?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Where are we if we can't trust any of these agencies? I'm not trying to be a smart ass.


 Where we have been the last 8 years . Lied to and played for fools by the likes of Obama and Hillary. Anyone that can not see that has no hope. We got sold out .
Have you forgotten that DHS declared Veterans the number one threat to America. Then the Hillary and her dirty deals to fund the charity. Obama calling on US military toe raise up against Trump. The IRS and FBI cover ups time and time again.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

James Clapper is a Converted Muslim!

Lied Under Oath to Congress.
Obama Hired him.



'Nough Said!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The emails that were release were real. We can argue all day long about weather it was right or wrong. The question that needs to be addressed is who was not doing their job and securing the systems.
> Hillary
> Obama
> FBI
> ...


Exactly. These are the people entrusted with out nations most valuable secrets as well as our most powerful weapons of war. I don't care if it was the Russians, Koreans, or some 500 pound basement dwelling nerd the fact is that it happened. We should work on making sure it doesn't happen again.

While we're on that why don't we address the fact that they're trying to move the scope on "hacking" instead of the corruption that was exposed from the hacks. The DNC stole the nomination from Bernie Sanders, and that fool jumped right back in line. The RNC tried to steal the nomination from Trump but failed, they're just as bad as the DNC is they just had slightly better cyber security.



Mish said:


> Beware of giving too much credit or power to Wikileaks.
> They can easily gain trust and run with it in any direction they please!!


Exactly. Wikileaks aren't the good guys by any stretch of the imagination. Assange is a rapist hiding from justice in the Ecuadorian embassy who also did everything he could to inflame people against United States soldiers serving in Iraq costing many their lives or health.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Lets say we believe our government, what is the difference between Russia and a news agency / true journalist? All they did was report / release what they found. Maybe this is why US mainstream media is so focused on this story; they got beat bad and are embarrassed as they should be.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sense retiring from the Army I have been informed . My entire Military history has been hacked. 3 different time everything in my VA files has been hack. The files on My SGLI life insurance was hacked.
I was not the only one and no one gave a dam about it. All of the sudden poor Hillary and some crooked DNC members get hacked and it is the end of the world.
Live with it you bunch of losers. I voted for Trump for one main reason. He was not the garbage you put up Hillary.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Who Does America Believe? 84,000 Votes Later, Here Is The Answer


After more votes the margin has grown to the following:



> Wikileaks 83%
> 
> U.S. Intel Officials 17%


Zero Hedge | On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero


----------

